
Is Windows Phone's consumer focus killing it? - FluidDjango
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2011/12/is-windows-phones-consumer-focus-killing-it.ars
======
jorgecastillo
> Android, in contrast, bends over backwards to allow manufacturers and
> networks to do whatever they want to the platform—even if it means removing
> flagship features or denying users the ability to upgrade.

